# Food Safety News - 11/07/2021



## daveomak.fs (Nov 7, 2021)

*22 arrested in Spain after unfit food findings*
By News Desk on Nov 07, 2021 12:03 am
Spanish authorities have arrested more than 20 people as part of an investigation into the discovery of food that could pose a risk to public health. La Guardia Civil arrested 22 people from eight establishments for their roles in the potential sale of 253 tons of food judged not suitable for human consumption in Las... Continue Reading


----------

